# Fire Visual EQ



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't think building one of these for your new home theater room would be recommended by your insurance company. Very cool demonstration though. Maybe if I win one of the Fi subwoofers I'll hook it up to one of these!

http://www.5min.com/Video/The-Rubens-Tube-Frequency-of-Fire-1858291


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Pretty cool demonstration. It would be interesting to see how it would react to a sub in a bigger tube. With the added displacement... Well, you get the idea...


----------

